# 38222 Bone Marrow Biopsy



## eceped01 (Feb 6, 2020)

I came across a medical note stating a bone marrow aspiration biopsy was performed but when I read into the medical record the physician stated that when he tried to aspirate nothing was coming out. Therefore, no substance was aspirated and no substance biopsied from iliac crest. Do we still use code 38222 for hospital billing?

May report CPT code *38222* (Diagnostic bone marrow; biopsy(ies) and aspiration(s)).


----------



## fwnewbie (Feb 6, 2020)

Somebody will come along to make sure this is right, but wouldn't you add 52 for reduced services?


----------



## eceped01 (Feb 6, 2020)

fwnewbie said:


> Somebody will come along to make sure this is right, but wouldn't you add 52 for reduced services?




Yeah, I thought about modifier 52 reduced service but im not sure if we can use that for hospital since I'm not coding for the physician.  Since there's certain modifiers we can't use.


----------



## fwnewbie (Feb 6, 2020)

Oh that's right.  So you're basically coding the supplies, room, etc. Whether s/he got a specimen or not, s/he still used the same supplies/room so wouldn't 38220-TC be right?
Sorry if I'm taking you in circles - I'm learning and love a good puzzle.


----------



## such78 (Feb 6, 2020)

eceped01 said:


> I came across a medical note stating a bone marrow aspiration biopsy was performed but when I read into the medical record the physician stated that when he tried to aspirate nothing was coming out. Therefore, no substance was aspirated and no substance biopsied from iliac crest. Do we still use code 38222 for hospital billing?
> 
> May report CPT code *38222* (Diagnostic bone marrow; biopsy(ies) and aspiration(s)).



I would code it with "74" if anesthesia was used.


----------



## fwnewbie (Feb 7, 2020)

suchang78 said:


> I would code it with "74" if anesthesia was used.


Really?  I thought the "Discontinued" codes were used when the patient was found to have a condition precluding anesthesia or surgery at that time, or an adverse reaction to the anesthesia and/or the procedure and it was too dangerous to continue.


----------



## such78 (Feb 7, 2020)

fwnewbie said:


> Really?  I thought the "Discontinued" codes were used when the patient was found to have a condition precluding anesthesia or surgery at that time, or an adverse reaction to the anesthesia and/or the procedure and it was too dangerous to continue.



Mod 52 vs 74



			https://med.noridianmedicare.com/web/jeb/topics/modifiers/52
		




			https://med.noridianmedicare.com/web/jeb/topics/modifiers/74


----------



## fwnewbie (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks for the resource!


----------

